# Dw Throws A Conniption Fit



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

On Thursday last, we replaced the rapidly deteriorating ST's on our 5'er with a nice, shiny set of new LT's. We made the run from Rockport, Texas to KC and really enjoyed the warm fuzzy feeling one gets when a problem is caught and handled, and the wiggle-less towing.

DW was doing her ground guide thing as I backed into the site this evening. She signaled a stop, and even from that far away in the mirror, I could see she was agitated. Must have been 'cos she was jumping up and down and flapping her arms like a chicken trying to fly. She came running up to the truck, face blacker'n new asphalt, just furious - "There is a huge piece out of one of YOUR new tires!".

Unlike my usual practice, I remained calm, cool, and collected. I am just too danged old to get excited about "stuff" anymore. I exited the truck and walked back to the tire in question. Man, what a mess, with that black strip of - wait a minute - I crawled under the critter and there, wrapped in the suspension, was about four feet of concrete highway expansion joint! Man, it sure looked like a chunk of tire flapping around. I pulled it out, and tossed it out at her feet. She was just hopping up and down, like she had to go or something! She is practically screaming, "Well, what are you going to do about it!".

"Nothing", says I.

"The *%% you won't! You get on that phone..."

"It ain't tire, babycakes. It's a strip of rubberized asphalt."

"Oh. What's it doing under there?"

"Hitchhiking."

You don't want to hear the rest...

Sluggo


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

somehow it still ends up being YOUR fault.


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Your description of the scene is so funny - thanks for the laugh this morning!!! A nice day brightener to start my day.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could be in bigger trouble telling us









Good thing that strip did no damage.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RLW7302 said:


> On Thursday last, we replaced the rapidly deteriorating ST's on our 5'er with a nice, shiny set of new LT's. We made the run from Rockport, Texas to KC and really enjoyed the warm fuzzy feeling one gets when a problem is caught and handled, and the wiggle-less towing.
> 
> DW was doing her ground guide thing as I backed into the site this evening. She signaled a stop, and even from that far away in the mirror, I could see she was agitated. Must have been 'cos she was jumping up and down and flapping her arms like a chicken trying to fly. She came running up to the truck, face blacker'n new asphalt, just furious - "There is a huge piece out of one of YOUR new tires!".
> 
> ...


I was so ROTF! how funny! I could relate to her but you said you CALMLY got out to check the problem?hmmm....at what age does THAT male behavior begin????


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds just like my DW, except I still have a problem getting her to back me into a site. She has gotten great though at directing me down our narrow driveway (barely 10' wide) with our 35' 5'er.

I think she might be ready to direct me when we go camping this weekend.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> On Thursday last, we replaced the rapidly deteriorating ST's on our 5'er with a nice, shiny set of new LT's. We made the run from Rockport, Texas to KC and really enjoyed the warm fuzzy feeling one gets when a problem is caught and handled, and the wiggle-less towing.
> 
> DW was doing her ground guide thing as I backed into the site this evening. She signaled a stop, and even from that far away in the mirror, I could see she was agitated. Must have been 'cos she was jumping up and down and flapping her arms like a chicken trying to fly. She came running up to the truck, face blacker'n new asphalt, just furious - "There is a huge piece out of one of YOUR new tires!".
> 
> ...


I was so ROTF! how funny! I could relate to her but you said you CALMLY got out to check the problem?hmmm....at what age does THAT male behavior begin????
[/quote]

In my case, sometime during the last six months or so. That would make it, um, 63. I just don't have the ambition to waste any more, Doxie. I even finished spotting the trailer before I got out to look. Unbelievable, huh?

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> On Thursday last, we replaced the rapidly deteriorating ST's on our 5'er with a nice, shiny set of new LT's. We made the run from Rockport, Texas to KC and really enjoyed the warm fuzzy feeling one gets when a problem is caught and handled, and the wiggle-less towing.
> 
> DW was doing her ground guide thing as I backed into the site this evening. She signaled a stop, and even from that far away in the mirror, I could see she was agitated. Must have been 'cos she was jumping up and down and flapping her arms like a chicken trying to fly. She came running up to the truck, face blacker'n new asphalt, just furious - "There is a huge piece out of one of YOUR new tires!".
> 
> ...


I was so ROTF! how funny! I could relate to her but you said you CALMLY got out to check the problem?hmmm....at what age does THAT male behavior begin????
[/quote]

In my case, sometime during the last six months or so. That would make it, um, 63. I just don't have the ambition to waste any more, Doxie. I even finished spotting the trailer before I got out to look. Unbelievable, huh?

Sluggo
[/quote]
hmmmmm....that means only 10 more years! I am the calm one when things go wrong, and have stated before, I go into find a solution mode. Rick, on the other hand, doesn't. Perhaps 32 years of law enforcement and coping with "things that are wrong" , has left with him not wanting to deal with things that go wrong! ha!ha! there is actually more truth to that than most people realize, but that's another thread. 
But I have noticed over the last year, he is moving more towards my direction of thinking, ever so slightly, but in 10 years, he'll have it mastered! Right?


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Sluggo,

That was awesome!!!!









I haven't heard "conniption fit" since I was 10.

Dad had a few other names for it though.









Keep it coming.

Russ


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sluggo, that was funny. I could see my DW doing the same thing, and then me spending the rest of the weekend trying to calm her down and explain to her just what an expansion joint it.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great story Slug! LMAO!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I always wondered how to spell "conniption".

Thanks for the story.

Steve


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

Same here - I haven't heard "conniption fit" in a month of Sundays. My DW has had a few of those in the past but I pretty much have her trained now. I don't won't either of us to blow a gasket.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I loved the telling of the incident Sluggo. I know I don't have to tell you but I will anyway, check the wiring to your breaks.
Bob


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Sluggo,

Great story!

I think your wife should be applauded for showing such restraint during this very stressful situation... After all, if she had been REALLY upset, you could have witnessed a "wall-eyed hissy conniption fit" --- and THAT would NOT have been a pretty sight!

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> Hi Sluggo,
> 
> Great story!
> 
> ...


Nope; wouldn't happen. See, her family is from Illinois, and they don't do the wall-eyed hissy conniption fit over there. They do the squinty-eyed hissy conniption fit. You can tell the difference from a distance, by the large or small pupils.

Sluggo


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Sluggo,

Just out of curiousity... What part of the "Deep South" you hail from?

Mike



Sluggo54 said:


> Hi Sluggo,
> 
> Great story!
> 
> ...


Nope; wouldn't happen. See, her family is from Illinois, and they don't do the wall-eyed hissy conniption fit over there. They do the squinty-eyed hissy conniption fit. You can tell the difference from a distance, by the large or small pupils.

Sluggo








[/quote]


----------

